# LGB 2028D Mogul Smoke Stack and PH Hobbies Sound



## Douglas (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone...As you know I am new to the board...I just received my first LGB Mogul, Which happens to be a one owner used 2028D Mogul Steam engine,D.,S.P. & P.R.R-#71. Of course it arrived without a manual or instructions. I tried locating them on the net to no avail.The sound was installed for the original owner by PH Hobbies. 

There is a switch near the firebox that has three positions:

1.= engine off 2.= engine off + head light on 3.= operational w/light

Is this correct and is there a separate switch for smoke? Sound is on when power is applied to the track regardless of the engine switch selection is this normal? 


The smoke stack is broken at the base how do you remove the wires from the locomotive to separate the smoke stack from the boiler? 
Any help would certainly be appreciated. Thanking you in advance; 
Douglas


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Dear Douglas: 

The wires run back to the circuit board underneath the weight. So on the circuit board they should be just plugged in. If they are soldered then you need to unsolder them. The circuit board sits in the boiler which is in the cabin. However some poeple like to take a short cut (and the user guide shows it, and they pull the smoke unit from the top out and cut the wires and splice the new smoke unit to the remaining wires. Send me an email ([email protected]) and I return the explosion diagram and the user guide of a similar Mogul for you. The smoke is on in modes 1,2,3. 

Since this engine never had sound to begin with "normal" is what the installer build in. Instead of wiring it to the circuit board and make the power feed be dependant of the engine switch the Sound was directly hooked up to track power. That is actually in all modern engines the case. One can always have a SPDT switch that allows you to turn the sound off whenever you want. But the Mogul versions that came with integrated sound are off in position 0 of the 0,1,2,3, switch. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Tip: You can use smaller text.


----------



## Douglas (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks a million Axel for pointing me in the proper direction your help is greatly appreciated. 

Torby the older I get the bigger the font...LOL 

Douglas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can increase the font size so everything will be larger, not just your posts. There are settings in Internet Explorer and better control in Firefox to zoom the text size. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Douglas, please note that LGB assumes that their smoke unit will run forever without fluid, they leave it on in many engines. 

The model number 2028D gives us some info, the D is for Dampf the German word for smoke, therefore this unit was built with smoke but not sound (it would have been 2028S for sound) 

LGB had different schemes for numbering their equipment over the years


----------

